# Sig Banners Up for Grabs



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I wish I could use some of these but in order for me to get a paid membership, I have to use paypal and I really don't like paypal


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Good stuff, I like the Cro Cop one the best, only thing I can see about it that you should of done is extended the flag behind him instead of leaving it grey.


----------



## Fists of Fury (Jun 14, 2007)

The sigs look great...Bring Tank to life...He deserves one..


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I wish I could use some of these but in order for me to get a paid membership, I have to use paypal and I really don't like paypal


I finally bit the bullet and got the membership. Im going to use the rampage one. Rep and points on the way.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks bro for the donation I appreciate it!


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Huerta and rampage look good. Cro Cop is okay. Gsp and year of underdogs look terrible.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

i like year of the under-dogs actually but i agree that gsp's doesent look great


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

The best one is Roger huerta


----------



## indyfan4life (Jun 26, 2007)

can you make a sig of tito ortiz knocking someone out


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

indyfan4life said:


> can you make a sig of tito ortiz knocking someone out


Has he ever done that besides Evan Tanner?


----------

